# I think I may be done cycling



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

I think I may be able to get fish soon. I've kept a log of my readings and everything looks fine. Ammonia is zero and Nitrites are on there way down. The heater is set on low and is maintaining a constant 78 degrees.

Here 

I started on Aug.30. I went through the process and added some extra ammonia on Sept.15 (refer to log). So it's been about a month and things are looking good assuming I didn't make any errors in the readings. Is my 20g ready for some fish?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Can you copy whatever is on that link to here? I don't know about anyone else but it won't let me read it, whatever it is.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Me either. It gives me a login screen, which doesn't help much.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

basically if your ammonia is at 0 and your nitrites are at 0, with ur nitrates not redicuously high you are done cycling


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I would start off with relatevly hardy inexpensive species, then if you don't get any more ammonia spikes which is highly unlikey, then you can add extras.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds as though you didn't feed your bacteria every day??? the culture might be lost if you didn't do that, Id start out with hardy species first to test the culture.


----------



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

I think I forgot to make it public access. The link should be ok now.
Basically it says:

8/30/05-9/26/05 - pH 7.6
Ammonia - start 0.25, spiked at 4.0
fell to 1.0 then I added some more,
rose to 4.0, now it's down to 0.
Nitrites - spiked to 5.0 on 9/25/0 and is falling to 2.0
Nitrates - are up to 10ppm

The ammonia is pretty much gone and the nitrites are dropping fast. Nitrates can be reduced through water changes right?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes nitrates can be reduced through water changes, 10 ppm is not really anything to worry about. BUT I see you haven't added ammonia for a while... and the readings are at zero. That means that your bacteria that converts ammonia to nitrite could be dying or dead because of lack of food. I would definately add some zebra danios first or something similarly hardy.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree. I think zebra danios are one of the toughest fish out there, and they're nice to look at in with other fish when you introduce more new little guys.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I used platys to cycle my tank..


----------



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah I already went ahead and added 2 sunburst platys a couple days ago. I will monitor the tank to see where the levels are. I thought the tank was pretty much done cycling so I got them. If it's not done cycling I'm guessing it would be ok since it was near completion. I'll have to keep an eye on it tho in case the levels get too high and change water as needed. I've tested everyday since I got them, and nothing seems too drastic.

Currently: Ammonia 0 (but the added fish will change this soon)
Nitrite 2.0 (on the way down)
Nitrate 10ppm
Temp: 79 degrees F

The fish look nice and I'm happy to finally have them. Although on the first day I noticed the male was missing a small chunk from his tail. I was concerned at first because of what I read about diseases and such from the store. But they seem to be lively and though they didn't eat in front of me the first time, today I actually saw them eat. Should I be worried yet? I'm willing to live with having a fish that doesn't look perfect.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the tail SHOULD grow back with good water quality. Sometimes they are damaged during transport, or bitten off by another fish. I wouldn't worry unless it gets worse.


----------



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, the tail is already looking better. My guess is that it was indeed hurt during transport. You say good water quality will help promote regrowth. On that note, is it a bad idea to change the water often? This is a newly cycled tank and I'm just wondering if I change the water too often that the good bacteria (that eats ammonia, nitrites) will be reduced. This should be the case right? Since the bacteria thrive in the filter and other such places.


----------

